# Installing Angel eyes



## yelllow (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, i recently purchased a set a angel eyes and when i was buying it, i was underthe impression that it would take 30 min to an hour to install them on an 46 m3. but after asking around, i've been told that there is much more to do than just removing the lights and opening them. does anyone know where i can get some solid instructions as to how i should go about doing it?

and hello to everyone, my first time posting


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Check with www.e46fanatics.com and www.bimmerforums.com


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

You can actually do them without removing the complete headlight assembly..In which I would suggest, because the xenon bulbs are a little hard to get to..It would take a person who's done it several time to do in 30mins. I was able to do mine within an hour, being my first time..
The only thing that's in the air, is how do you want them to turn on..And that's up to you to decide..You have an ECU install, parking light install, or a remote on/off switch install..


----------



## yelllow (Sep 24, 2004)

thx for the help!


----------

